# ultracube 10" vs cht 12" need help choosing



## rug10 (Sep 2, 2011)

these are my two options i have, the paradigm ultracube 10" or the velodyne cht 12".
im getting them at the same price, but which is better. 
post ur opinion, it would be a big help
thanks
matt


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Ive not heard either, but I voted for the velodyne. The Paradigm is only really a 9 inch driver with a pr, while the velo uses a single 12 " driver in a slot ported cabinet. The velo will go louder and deeper for sure, which means the only other distinguishing factor would be how they actually sound. Having never heard them, I cant go off how they sound, hence my choice.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree with Dan, The Velodyne 12 specifications looks better and would be my choice as well.


----------



## rug10 (Sep 2, 2011)

cheers for the replys, and votes
i have heard the paradigm, as i use to install them with a home theater company
and the went very well being 650rms, but they rolled off rather sharply at its low extenstion. 
im still sitting on the fence, but most things point towards the velodyne being better. im just not convinced that 225rms is enough for a ported box and a 12" sub, when a 10" gets 650rms.
im gona choose in 4 days so keep voting 
cheers matt


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It would be the Velodyne for me, there's no replacement for displacement.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

We all know that RMS means very little, sadly there are no guidelines for companies to follow so many just put what they want.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I had an Ultracube 12 for awhile, the thing sounded amazing but for the price i think i'd go for the Velodyne. And this is coming from a Paradigm "Fanboy".:T


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

rug10 said:


> cheers for the replys, and votes
> i have heard the paradigm, as i use to install them with a home theater company
> and the went very well being 650rms, but they rolled off rather sharply at its low extenstion.
> im still sitting on the fence, but most things point towards the velodyne being better. im just not convinced that 225rms is enough for a ported box and a 12" sub, when a 10" gets 650rms.
> ...


With all due respect. Watt ratings of a system mean nothing on their own. Amp ratings are rarely measured to a standard, meaning the same rating of 2 amps from 2 different manufacturers can mean entirely different things. Add to this this that 2 subwoofers could enjoy the same input power but give out 2 entirely different levels of performance, and this also can be coupled with stated RMS ratings meaning different things in the real world. 

Drivers used in subwoofers will have a rated input threshold, but this is merely a measure of the thermal capacity of the motor, and its not a defining factor of any system design until that driver is introduced into a cabinet of a particular design.

In short, choosing a product of this type based purely on the power ratings isnt the smart way to shop :T


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I would go with the 12" driver too.


----------



## flyng_fool (Apr 10, 2010)

Are those your only choices? For your $ you could do a lot better.


----------



## rug10 (Sep 2, 2011)

like what could do me a lot better? what other options do i have that will go a lot better


----------

